# CD Player...



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello you great techie people...grandma needs some non computer info...is this the right spot 

I have a 5 CD player which is presently hooked up to a JVC receiver with two large AMC floor speakers...really old but still work wonderfully well.

Thing is I really don't have room after downsizing for all this equipment and was wondering if I can hook up my CD player to my TV which is Samsung HD about four years old.

I have my DVD player hooked up and and still using a VCR and that is all. I see a lot of places to plug stuff in but don't have a clue as to which ones to use. The manual may as well be in Double Dutch language for me. Young sales guys in the stores don't seem to know what a receiver is and no help at all. Of course I am not buying anything so that could be the reason for their disinterest 

I find that I am using my TV radio stations more than the receiver and I know I can play my CDs in the DVD player but of course only one at a time....would be nice if I could plug in my 5 player.

Thanks for any help 

Tildy


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Audio output levels are the same values ... from CD or DVD players. You can plug in at any input (aux, tuner, line, cass, vcr...). Only phono input (turntable) isn`t for that.
Also, You can extended system to plug in all equipment at JVC receiver (DVD too) and from line out of receiver plug in into Tv set.


----------



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for reply.
I will take a look at back of TV for those plugins and will report back.

Tildy


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Put some pictures and I can show You the way.


----------



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

ARTETUREN said:


> Put some pictures and I can show You the way.


Well I have been mucking around with it for about an hour and finally got it to work.
My CD player only has the red and white audio jacks and TV wouldn't recognise it when I plugged them in to the back. So I unplugged the audio jacks for DVD player leaving the yellow jack in and plugged in the CD jacks instead and voila I got music, but doing it this way means I have to make sure no disc is in DVD player and at my age I just might forget to do that

Is there any possibility that I can get an adapter for my CD player which is a Technics.

Thanks

Tildy


----------



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

Hahaha...the DVD player shuts off automatically ( about 5 mins in to one of my fav classics  ) when No Disc or in Stop mode and I cannot find anything in the menu to adjust that so unless I can have adapter for CD player I guess it is a lost cause

Tildy


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Tildy said:


> Hahaha...the DVD player shuts off automatically ( about 5 mins in to one of my fav classics  ) when No Disc or in Stop mode and I cannot find anything in the menu to adjust that so unless I can have adapter for CD player I guess it is a lost cause
> 
> Tildy


Yes, "clever" machine . Which type, name & number. I `ll looking forward for solution in the manual. Try with button *timer* on the remote control with TV set on, for the begining. Every push make a difference I presume.
But, about which adapter for CD player You was writeing?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Tildy said:


> Well I have been mucking around with it for about an hour and finally got it to work.
> My CD player only has the red and white audio jacks and *TV wouldn't recognise* it when I plugged them in to the back. So I unplugged the audio jacks for DVD player leaving the yellow jack in and plugged in the CD jacks instead and voila I got music, but doing it this way means I have to make sure no disc is in DVD player and at my age I just might forget to do that
> 
> Is there any possibility that I can get an adapter for my CD player which is a Technics.
> ...


Yes, because recognition is on the yellow RCA (video signal). Do You mean * for that adapter*?


----------



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

ARTETUREN said:


> Yes, because recognition is on the yellow RCA (video signal). Do You mean * for that adapter*?


 I meant for the CD player...would it be possible to get a cable with one end having the yellow plug to connect to TV..


----------

